# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.1 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Medusa team wishes you and your family a wonderful holiday season!   * Medusa PRO v.1.5.1 is out! New models and features added!  *Added  support for Samsung SM-J210F, Samsung SM-G386T, Samsung SM-G530T, LG  M700TV, ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 (ME302KL), HTC One M9 (0PJA200), Motorola  XT1723, ZTE Z667 via eMMC and support for Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X and  Xiaomi Redmi 5A via USB.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*  Medusa PRO v.1.5.1 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-J210F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G386T - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G530T - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG M700TV - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Burini)**HTC One M9 (0PJA200) - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ASUS MeMO Pad FHD 10 (ME302KL) - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. ZELEKXXX)**Motorola XT1723 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Z667 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Xiaomi Redmi 5A - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. ZELEKXXX)* -  Added possibility of work with devices via “USB” interface without  Medusa/Medusa Pro/Octoplus Box connected to PC (card should be  connected). 
- Some changes added to Partition Manager (added possibility to open and write “*.mpt” files). 
- Improved procedure of USB loaders operation. 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mobilis

لا اله الا الله

----------

